# Gel pigment on screen



## MarshallPope (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a Da-Lite RP screen that was stored sitting on top of an Apollo gel for probably a year or so. I moved it today and found that some of the gel pigment transferred to the screen. Some of the color seemed to seep through the screen, as there was a tiny bit on the second layer. I doubt that it will ever all come off/out, but I was hoping some of you may have ideas on how to minimize the stain. I tried scrubbing with dish soap and ended up with a bluish tinge on my paper towel, but it didn't make a noticeable difference to the screen.

Thanks!


----------



## Amiers (Dec 19, 2014)

Maybe try to find some screen paint that matches your screen? Windex helps alot too I would try that out as well.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 19, 2014)

Most screens will have some amount of emulsion on the surface. Any use of a harsh cleanser will result in taking that off of the surface. If that happens, prepare to really scrub your entire screen to get the emultion entirely off because you will certainly see it when the image is on the screen.

With this kind of stain, I would really have you contact Da-Lite directly: 574-267-8101 / 800-622-3737 or [email protected].


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2015)

Cut the gel into small pieces, and use each piece to test a different cleaner or solvent. When you find one that dissolves the pigment, ask the screen maker if it will harm the screen.


----------

